# موفر الوقود



## mohamedmostafa (26 يوليو 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_AALIjACvY.../1N45iCZXhG0/s1600-h/how-super-fuel-work1.jpgلوعايز توفربنزين عربيتك​*موفر الوقود*​*(بنزين ,سولار )*​*




*​​*محركات البنزين السائل :-

سعة المحرك 2 ليتر( 2000 سي سي ) ينصح بوحدة واحدة
سعة المحرك من 2 إلي 4 ليتر ( من 2000 سي سي إلي 4000 سي سي ) من 1 – 2 وحدة
سعة المحرك من 4 إلي 7 ليتر ( من 4000 سي سي إلي 7000 سي سي ) من 2 – 3 وحدات
سعة المحرك أكثر من 7 ليترات ( أكثر من7000 سي سي ) ينصح بتركيب 4 وحدات
​

محركات الديزل:-
سعة المحرك 3 ليتر ( 3000 سي سي ) ينصح بوحدة واحدة
سعة المحرك من 3 إلي 8 ليتر ( من 3000 سي سي إلي 8000 سي سي ) من 3 – 4 وحدات
محركات الديزل القوية إلي 500 حصان = من 4 – 5 وحدات
محركات الديزل القوية أعلي من 500 حصان = من 6 – 7 وحدات​

المميزات:-

$ إطالة عمر المحركات.
$ رفع كفاءة أداء محركات السيارات.
$ تقليل الفاقد من الوقود بنسبة تصل إلي 100 %.
$ يقوم بتخليق مجال مغناطيسي مما يساعد علي إتمام عملية الأحتراق للوقود و لا يضر بأي اجهزة كهربائية أخري داخل المحرك.
$ يقوم بتنقية الوقود ليضمن خلوه من الشوائب.
$ تخفيض نسبة الإستهلاك لوقود المحركات.
$ يعمل علي حماية البيئة حيث أنه يحد من التلوث الناتج عن العادم.
$ سهل التركيب و لا يحتاج لأداوت لتركيبه.
$ يمكن تركيبه علي جميع أنواع خراطيم الوقود المعدن البلاستيك المطاط.
$ يرفع من القيمة التسويقية للسيارات المستعملة في حالة بيعها.السعر 39 ريال سعودي .​*​


----------

